# RecipeDB - not too sure ale



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

not too sure ale  Ale - English Brown  Extract                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.2 kg TF Chocolate Malt    0.1 kg TF Black Malt     1.5 kg Generic LME - Dark    1.5 kg Generic LME - Amber    0.5 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 16.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 55 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 30 days   Conditioning 28 days


----------

